# Carlos Torano Dominicos Carlos Torano Dominico Churchill Cigar Review - Not as good as the Torpedo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Carlos Torano Dominicos Carlos Torano Dominico Churchill Cigar Review - Not as good as the Torpedo*

I enjoyed the nice tangy flavors of the torpedo so much I bought a fiver of the churchill. So I'm a bit disappointed that there is none of the tang...

Read the full review here: Carlos Torano Dominicos Carlos Torano Dominico Churchill Cigar Review - Not as good as the Torpedo


----------

